# upgraded to 12.2-RELEASE, now postfix fails



## olafz (Nov 12, 2020)

I upgraded from 12.1-RELEASE to 12.2-RELEASE. Now postfix fails:

```
Nov 12 10:06:13 mail postfix/smtpd[39912]: connect from ...
Nov 12 10:06:13 mail postfix/smtpd[39912]: fatal: host/service ::1/8891 not found: Non-recoverable failure in name resolution
Nov 12 10:06:14 mail postfix/master[22086]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd pid 39912 exit status 1
Nov 12 10:06:14 mail postfix/master[22086]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```

This was working fine previously. main.cf entry is:

```
smtpd_milters = inet:[::1]:8891
non_smtpd_milters = inet:[::1]:8891
milter_default_action = accept
```


----------



## olafz (Nov 12, 2020)

I restored my 12.1-RELEASE backup, now the system runs fine with the newest postfix(), installed with `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## chrbr (Nov 12, 2020)

May be /etc/mail/mailer.conf has been overwritten during the upgrade to FreeBSD-12.2. Below is my /etc/mail/mailer.conf. I do not remember if I have modified the file after or during upgrade.

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.2/etc/mail/mailer.conf 363973 2020-08-06 18:13:45Z kevans $
#
# Execute the "real" sendmail program, named /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
#
# If dma(8) is installed, an example mailer.conf that uses dma(8) instead can
# can be found in /usr/share/examples/dma.
#
sendmail        /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
send-mail       /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
mailq           /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
newaliases      /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
hoststat        /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
purgestat       /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2020)

```
fatal: host/service ::1/8891 not found: Non-recoverable failure in name resolution
```
Check your /etc/hosts and/or /etc/services files after the upgrade. There may be some merge issues with those.


----------



## chrbr (Nov 12, 2020)

Dear olafz,
please forget my post. I have overlooked that smtpd is part of mail/postfix . Nevertheless before upgrade it is not a bad idea to make tar archives of /etc and others. Just for such kind of comparisons.


----------

